# bootloader entfernen



## Kimble (22. Dezember 2002)

hi,
Ich hab Win 2000 und Linux nebeneinander laufen.
Wenn ich Linux installiere, werd ich ja gefragt, ob ich Lilo oder Grub installieren will. Dann klick ich auf ja.

Wie kann ich allerdings den Bootloader danach wieder entfernen, dass Win 2000 ganz normal startet ohne Bootloader vornedran.

Linux: Mandrake 9.0
Windows: Win 2000


----------



## danube (23. Dezember 2002)

http://mandrakeforum.com/article.php?sid=1556&lang=de


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten den bootloader zu entfernen

nur wenn lilo installiert ist:
unter linux lilo -u /dev/hda oder wenn Du scsiplatten hast /dev/sda

wenn deine platte an IDE primary master oder bei scsi an ID 0 hängt

unter windows 2000 

InstallationsCD booten 

am anfang dann auswählen system reparieren = r
reparatur auf der wiederherstellungskonsole = k
bei welcher installation wollen sie sich anmelden = 1 (bei dir ist nur ein w2k installiert ?)
nun noch dein passwort und du bist auf einer konsole
hier gibst du ein

fixboot 
fixmbr

dann kannst du neu starten

falls das system nun noch nicht bootet musst du mit einer win98 startdiskette booten, fdisk starten, und die windows 2000 Partition auf aktiv setzen


----------



## Kimble (7. April 2003)

hi,
tuxracer:
hm, das war schon laenger her.

Inzwischen hab ich WinXP und Slackware 9.0 drauf und weiss auch wie man den Bootloader entfernt


----------

